# Games with good stories, but terrible or mediocre gameplay?



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone care to list  games that have good or great stories, but the gameplay was absolutely terrible or mediocre at best?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2012)

Drakenguard and Nier are the epitome of this kind of game


Great plots  great story, great atmosphere, great characters, great music, great everything...except the gameplay which is middling to tolerable for nier and terrible to Drakenguard


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2012)

Heavenly Sword and Enslaved comes to mind.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 1, 2012)

Ninja Theory thread?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2012)

Other M, o wait.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2012)

Divinity 2: Dragon Knight Saga


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 1, 2012)

Planescape: Torment

It's not that it's bad, the gameplay, but it's certainly the least interesting part of the game.


----------



## trollface (Dec 1, 2012)

Assassin's creed everything


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Asura's Wrath is probably the best example.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 1, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Asura's Wrath is probably the best example.



Dat movie


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Just played the ending again. So much fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line - average, a little faulty gameplay, but holy shit good story and a huge brainfuck for the player. Read up about that game. It's outstanding.

Other than that, got nothing. I buy games for gameplay, for stories, I read books.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 2, 2012)

Bioshock, The Walking Dead. Gameplay was mostly average with flashes of good stuff.

Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines. The combat is so whack, they should have left it out completely.

Not sure if Psychonauts qualifies. The camera handling was terrible.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Planescape: Torment
> 
> It's not that it's bad, the gameplay, but it's certainly the least interesting part of the game.



Combat certainly feels like and afterthought, but oh boy everything else more than makes up for it.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 2, 2012)

Psychonauts to me.
Great characters, story, dialogue, art, humour etc etc. 
But my God the controls. The last level (meat circus something) made me want to throw the controller at the TV about a thousand times.

I think that game is proof that some people are better off making movies or tv shows rather than games.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd say that Uncharted 1 fits this description. The story, the dialogue, and the graphics are what made it stand out. However the gameplay was butt ugly bad and bare-bones.

I do feel that Uncharted 2 really expanded the gameplay and polished it along with keeping what made it's predecessor work. The same goes for U3, but with gameplay a little less polished, and a debatably good story.

I do wonder about the Uncharted series going forward, the spectacle set-piece moments are great and all, but how will Naughty Dog managed to keep it up? What will they do keep Uncharted fresh, will they open up the gameplay towards diverging paths? Add more improvisation to the gameplay and story overall?

Only time tell I guess...


----------



## OS (Dec 2, 2012)

Debatably Halo franchise. Oh and Black Ops.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2012)

Wait, what?

No.

Halo's gameplay is fine, if somewhat lackluster.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2.
Fun game


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2012)

Blood Omen 2 was an awful story.


----------



## Penumbra (Dec 2, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Planescape: Torment
> 
> It's not that it's bad, the gameplay, but it's certainly the least interesting part of the game.



The gameplay isn't bad, the story is just that much better.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 2, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Metal Gear Solid.



hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## blackbird (Dec 2, 2012)

Arcanum
Crisis Core FF7
LOK: Soul Reaver
Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines
Xenogears

Some would argue
Planescape: Torment
Silent Hill 2
but that's mainly because no amount of gameplay would ever match those brilliant storylines.


----------



## dredalus (Dec 7, 2012)

oblivion(combat is terrible), any zelda games and assasin's creed brotherhood/revelation (absolutely shitty platforming and terrible controls).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2012)

Game of thrones. Weak gameplay mixed with a great story.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 7, 2012)

The witcher comes to mind for me. I despise that games combat mechanics and overall in game gameplay. But the story,characters were excellent enough to keep me playing for hours non stop. Matrixon also has below average gameplay compared to its story.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Game of thrones. Weak gameplay mixed with a great story.



Never got around to playing it because I thought (correctly, it seems) that it wouldn't be very fun to play, but it was being penned by Martin.  Should I rent a copy for a few days and churn it out for the story?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2012)

I would, I love the story. Plenty of fucked up moments and twist like the books


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool.

I think I have one at work so I'll give it a go.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 8, 2012)

Blood+ for ps2- Lil B


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2012)

Xenosaga.

Its story is solid, but combat is boring, the game has ONE battle theme not even a boss theme, dungeons are linear and boring, graphics and animations are very poor, etc.


----------



## lHydral (Dec 9, 2012)

Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon..


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

dredalus said:


> oblivion(combat is terrible), any zelda games and assasin's creed brotherhood/revelation (absolutely shitty platforming and terrible controls).



I think you have a lot of those very backwards.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2012)

zelda games aren't about the story.....
>.>


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 9, 2012)

disk one was great!

but ya its story was better then the gameplay..... I'd say xenosaga 1 and 2.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 9, 2012)

_The Void_ - absolutely broken game play (you literally either have to play it perfectly, or download an easy mode patch), but the story and world are super imaginative and awesome.

_Spec Ops: the Line_ - the game is straight-up boring game play wise, which is a shame since they probably could've afforded to make it more interesting, but it definitely has extremely good writing and gets an A for presentation.

I'm gonna get yelled at for these next two, probably.

_Deus Ex_ - one of the best, if not simply the best, stories in video game history, but the game has not aged well and well it was fine for its time, in retrospect it could have been so much better.

_Resident Evil 4_ - escorting idiots and quick time events are terrible and should be done almost never.



RemChu said:


> zelda games aren't about the story.....
> >.>



Sure they are, and most of them actually have fairly good stories. But their game play is perfectly fine too, unless we're talking _Skyward Sword_, which doesn't have that great a story.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll add the Devil Summoner games.

Someone was out of their goddamned mind when they came up with that control scheme--and it takes a whole lot of fucking up to make it even worse in the sequel, but the games' stories and atmosphere are absolutely lovely and worth the bizarre controls.  The gameplay itself is pretty damn fun, mind you, but these controls make the PS2 Monster Hunter games seem functional.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2012)

wtf am i smoking. meant zelda has good gameplay...


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 11, 2012)

Persona 3 and 4 if sucks so much these huge grinds and you have to fight in the most random dungs ever but the story is f awesome. If they just leave the boss fight and one or two mini boss it would be perfect games.

Also Fallout 1 and 2, Witcher 1 they are so much more mature both have adult content like in Fallout you could became a pornstar or in witcher you got these moral dilemmas with no right or wrong anwer but the gameplay sucks ball.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2012)

Uncharted 1.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 11, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Sure they are


No, they aren't.


> and most of them actually have fairly good stories.


No, they don't.


> But their game play is perfectly fine too, unless we're talking _Skyward Sword_, which doesn't have that great a story.


It has exactly the same plot as any and all previous Zelda game.

That's kinda the point too.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know how people can complain so much about Uncharted 1. As if the gameplay in UC2 changed that much compared to the first one. You guys are on crack. I enjoyed all 3 of em, gameplay and story.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 11, 2012)

Lamb said:


> _The Void_ - absolutely broken game play (you literally either have to play it perfectly, or download an easy mode patch), but the story and world are super imaginative and awesome.
> 
> _Spec Ops: the Line_ - the game is straight-up boring game play wise, which is a shame since they probably could've afforded to make it more interesting, but it definitely has extremely good writing and gets an A for presentation.
> 
> ...



Wait, you think Resident Evil Four has a good plot, and has bad gameplay? Is this real life?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2012)

If you think uncharted one has bad gameplay...you will kill yourself if you play the witcher.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 11, 2012)

I think witcher. gameplay is atrocious from my standpoint


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

It's kind of unfair, though, since The Witcher was a well respected novel beforehand.

The sequel's combat wasn't as... bad, but it's basically a Quen --> Roll simulator.  It gets boring quickly.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 11, 2012)

Eternal Darkness: sanity's Requiem. It's alright from what I've seen on TBFLP, but the magic system is nuts.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Wait, you think Resident Evil Four has a good plot, and has bad gameplay? Is this real life?



The fact that a huge chunk of the game is split between protecting a completely useless hunk of meat and pressing x+y really fast to prevent death, yeah, I'd say it had some really terrible design flaws.

The story is so bad it's good. It's like the funnel cake of video game plots.



Hatifnatten said:


> No, they aren't.
> 
> No, they don't.
> 
> ...



But that's just incorrect. Tell me how the story between _Ocarina of Time_, _Windwaker_, _Majora's Mask_, _Link's Awakening_, _Oracle of Seasons_, and oh let's say _The Minish Cap_ are at all the same.

The fact that they have memorable stories, admittedly some more than others, is a testament to their quality.

They share certain themes, designs and characters, but those are elements of Zelda as a franchise. That doesn't mean every game is the same.

The only two games that are really even close are _Ocarina of Time_ and _A Link to the Past_, but that's because _Ocarina_ is basically a remake of _A Link to the Past_.

_Skyward Sword_'s story was entirely mediocre, it was built unnecessarily around a previous story line, and the sky world was just plain boring. Coupled with the terrible controls, the game failed to live up to the previous games presentations.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

I am surprised i currently cant think of any other game that has good story but bad gameplay. I can only think of bad story,bad gameplay now like superman 64


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 12, 2012)

Prince of Persia The two thrones. Adding stealth was a bad idea, you didn't see the Prince sing stealth in Warrior Within when he was on an island of monsters. Also they too out the awesome killing animations which were satisfying to watch and in genera, combat was far more fun in Warrior Within, one of the reason it's my favourite of the Sands of Time besides having the most badass Prince, the Dahaka, the soundtrack and the plot was the best of the three IMO.

The Two Thrones did still have a good story and it had one of my favourite game villains in the Dark Prince unfortunately the moments where you play as the Dark Prince are few, far between and far too short to redeem the other parts of the game. Final boss was epic I'll give it that but both final battles in Warrior Within were better


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello The Force Unleashed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy shit, the standards of good stories really went to shit after the first page. Read a fucking book, people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

I think people just forgot about the "good" part and just assumed that the OP meant games that had stories to begin with


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Hello The Force Unleashed.



I didn't think Mary-Sue Wars: The Fanservice Unleashed had a particularly good story line.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the standards of good stories really went to shit after the first page. Read a fucking book, people.



First, most books are in fact terrible. So reading and enjoying one is as subjective as enjoying a video game's story.

Second, they're entirely different mediums. What makes a great book great is substantially different than what makes a great video game great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2012)

please stop. resident evil 4 and zelda having good plots .

what's the next suggestion going to be? mario sunshine and dino crisis .


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2012)

Super Smash Bros Brawl.

The story was amazing and well written ! but the gameplay compared to melee felt slow and stale.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2012)

007 legends. Good idea and story. Terrible execution via gameplay. No one is against generic fps gameplay(ok maybe alot are against it on nf but i digress), when well executed. but this one failed to be anything but mediocre.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2012)

Lamb said:


> First, most books are in fact terrible. So reading and enjoying one is as subjective as enjoying a video game's story.



Most of everything is, in fact terrible. More at 11. It's the ratio that matter, bucko. That and the actually quality that both books and game can provide. 

Hint: Books should always be the first choice.



Lamb said:


> Second, they're entirely different mediums. What makes a great book great is substantially different than what makes a great video game great.



Completely irrelevant at the end of the day, point of the thread was citing games with a good, quality story and that rule clearly got ignored pretty fucking early in the thread. You fucking mentioned Resident Evil 4 and Zelda for Christ sake.

Zelda is only good at world building and Resident Evil is a god damn evil monster plot bordering on self parody.

Fucking Shadow of the Colossus would have been a better pick and that game's plot is minimal as fuck.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Most of everything is, in fact terrible. More at 11. It's the ratio that matter, bucko. That and the actually quality that both books and game can provide.
> 
> Hint: Books should always be the first choice.
> 
> ...




Well first, "bucko" seems a little rude and non-conducive to a mature debate, kiddo.

Second, did you seriously bring up ratios? Because I'm pretty sure you have no statistical evidence to support that more decent books come out than decent games, just I like I couldn't possibly claim the opposite.

Third, a video game as a hybrid medium is substantially different than a book. They're incomparable. It's like comparing a photograph's ability to convey a bizarre and unrealistic image to a painting's ability to do the same, yes they both convey an image, and those images can be compared, but not without regard to the difference in technique.

Creating a hierarchy for art is ludicrous. Claiming that one art form is objectively superior to another ignores the fundamental qualitative value of individual pieces of art.

Fourth, you're the one who arrogantly told people to read a book implying that somehow anyone who named a video game with a story you didn't enjoy hasn't done that. Furthermore, in that statement, you also fundamentally imply that books set the groundwork for storytelling, when they don't. A video game involves image, movement, and interactivity as the core elements of its storytelling technique. A book uses language. A book may use language to depict moment and image, but it does not actually reproduce them on the page, otherwise it would be a movie. It doesn't rely on the reader's interaction, because that would make it a game. Thus, claiming that somehow reading an unspecified book will give insight into how to judge a video game is pointless, because they are constructed through different means. You might compare how a video game thematically expresses something similarly or differently or you might compare how qualitatively _Super Mario Bros._ is inferior to _Ulysses_, but not without reference to the difference of medium.

Fifth, I stated that Zelda games have fairly good plots. They're decently constructed, decently, there aren't any obnoxiously annoying contradictions, nor terrible voice acting, nor even obnoxiously bad writing, they're just fairly well rounded chunks of storytelling. They are not groundbreaking or breathtaking in any way, with exception to _Majora's Mask_, but they aren't notably bad at all. My primary point, however, was that they are plot centric video games. Each of the Zelda games sets up some manner of adventure that the player experiences. Furthermore, I pointed out that the stories are substantially different, which they are. Also, since when hasn't world building been part of storytelling? Anyways, Zelda is irrelevant to the thread, since their is nothing wrong with them from a game play standpoint

As for _Resident Evil 4_, you hit on exactly why I would say _Resident Evil 4_ has a good story, it's an ingenious work of self parody. It's such a hilarious game that I can forgive it for stupid game design choices. 

Finally, no one would bring up _Shadow of the Colossus_ in this thread because as good as its story is, that story is fundamentally connected to the strength and execution of the game play.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2012)

Resident Evil 4 is a game that has a dumb plot, and doesn't try to be anything more serious. That isn't the same as saying Resident Evil 4 is a parody, because its not. You're making it seem like RE4 is great satire, when it's just as silly as the vast majority of video games. It's just absurd fiction, which there is nothing wrong with that, but you're making it seem like it's the Dr.Strange Love of gaming when it doesn't even attempt that. It's just a game that dwells in surrealism, no different than something crazy like Vectorman and Street Fighter.

 Something like Charles Barkley Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden would be satire, or if we're going for homage than something like Uncharted, RE4 is just a silly game that is supposed to be silly. I guess you can find it funny, but it isn't really trying that hard to be humorous, and there is nothing about it that is all that clever that I remember.

The gameplay thing is just crazy from my perspective, I have no idea why someone would play Resident evil 4 if they thought the gameplay was bad. The quick time event point is highly exaggerated, most of the time you're running around killing things. Its controls is why it became so popular in the first place. I don't even get the whole protecting someone else bit, that's not the majority of the game (nor does it really change the core mechanics of how the game works). In terms of physics, weapons and handling RE4 is a great game gameplay wise.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Resident Evil 4 is a game that has a dumb plot, and doesn't try to be anything more serious. That isn't the same as saying Resident Evil 4 is a parody, because its not. You're making it seem like RE4 is great satire, when it's just as silly as the vast majority of video games. It's just absurd fiction, which there is nothing wrong with that, but you're making it seem like it's the Dr.Strange Love of gaming when it doesn't even attempt that. It's just a game that dwells in surrealism, no different than something crazy like Vectorman and Street Fighter.
> 
> Something like Charles Barkley Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden would be satire, or if we're going for homage than something like Uncharted, RE4 is just a silly game that is supposed to be silly. I guess you can find it funny, but it isn't really trying that hard to be humorous, and there is nothing about it that is all that clever that I remember.
> 
> The gameplay thing is just crazy from my perspective, I have no idea why someone would play Resident evil 4 if they thought the gameplay was bad. The quick time event point is highly exaggerated, most of the time you're running around killing things. Its controls is why it became so popular in the first place. I don't even get the whole protecting someone else bit, that's not the majority of the game (nor does it really change the core mechanics of how the game works). In terms of physics, weapons and handling RE4 is a great game gameplay wise.



Except, I never said that _Resident Evil 4_ was a satire I said it was a self-parody, meaning it exaggerates the conventions of previous Resident Evil games (something I found exciting considering it's Resident Evil) while firmly reinforcing those conventions.

As for the gameplay, you're right, the flaws were clearly not enough to stop me from playing the game, but they still existed and are enough to mar an otherwise great game. Sure, _Resident Evil 5_ has more quick time events than _Resident Evil 4_, but that doesn't change the fact that large portions of _Resident Evil 4_ are devoted to quick time events. And escorting and protecting Ashley is also terrible design, but is a core part of _Resident Evil 4_.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 12, 2012)

Lamb said:


> And escorting and protecting Ashley is also terrible design, but is a core part of _Resident Evil 4_.


So escorting anyone in general is bad design? Its a change up in gameplay and can be done good or bad just like most any other form of gameplay. You have to protect Ashley for maybe 30% of the game, I wouldn't call that a core part of the game as shes not with you for more than 50% of the game. Even when she is with you sometimes you can just put her in a dumpster and then clear out the entire area before fetching her again(as you could when you go to fight the chainsaw sisters, which is why I always chose them over fighting the El Gigante in the narrow passageway). In another part shes not really accessible to be hit by the enemy(when shes driving the bulldozer). Its not as if she gets in the way of your shots, she actually ducks very fast and its very rare to be able to hit her by accident. RE4 does escort missions right and there are very few games which can claim that.


----------



## Xrdv (Dec 13, 2012)

Asura's wrath.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with WolfPrinceKiba. As long as you don't play like a noob and throw grenades in her direction or something, protecting Ashley really isn't that difficult to protect. She stays behind you and if you do get her surrounded and she ends up cowering in a bad spot, that means you're surrounded too and would have been in deep shit even without her. A lot of games' escort missions bring them down, but RE 4 is definitely not one of them.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So escorting anyone in general is bad design?



well, I have yet to encounter an escort mission that didn't annoy me, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

Or you just put Ashley in the suit of armor.

Inexperienced, all of you.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So escorting anyone in general is bad design? Its a change up in gameplay and can be done good or bad just like most any other form of gameplay. You have to protect Ashley for maybe 30% of the game, I wouldn't call that a core part of the game as shes not with you for more than 50% of the game. Even when she is with you sometimes you can just put her in a dumpster and then clear out the entire area before fetching her again(as you could when you go to fight the chainsaw sisters, which is why I always chose them over fighting the El Gigante in the narrow passageway). In another part shes not really accessible to be hit by the enemy(when shes driving the bulldozer). Its not as if she gets in the way of your shots, she actually ducks very fast and its very rare to be able to hit her by accident. RE4 does escort missions right and there are very few games which can claim that.





Doom85 said:


> I agree with WolfPrinceKiba. As long as you don't play like a noob and throw grenades in her direction or something, protecting Ashley really isn't that difficult to protect. She stays behind you and if you do get her surrounded and she ends up cowering in a bad spot, that means you're surrounded too and would have been in deep shit even without her. A lot of games' escort missions bring them down, but RE 4 is definitely not one of them.



You're free to disagree with me, but from my standpoint having to find the best place to stow Ashley before clearing an area is completely tedious. Tedium is bad game design. It's a chore given to the player that they should do before they get to play the game.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against Ashley. The parts in the game where you have to protect her while she completes certain tasks and when you actually play as her, are very well done. The parts where you have to stow her in conveniently placed set pieces are stupid.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I didn't think Mary-Sue Wars: The Fanservice Unleashed had a particularly good story line.



Wow people have different opinions! 

Also you should learn the meaning of that phrase instead of blindly tossing it around considering the fact that the protagonist was scraping by in every fight with any jedi worth their salt and in fact was routinely trounced the entire game by people far stronger than himself.


----------



## αce (Dec 13, 2012)

Fire Emblem on gamecube


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Just to get clarity on what op said, what is an example of a game with good/excellent gameplay?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Ninja Theory thread?



no
those would be shitty stories followed by shittier gameplay thread


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Fire Emblem on gamecube



?
This boggles my mind.
It's a turn based strategy placed on a  grid with alternating turns.
How does it fuck that up?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2012)

Going back to Mass Effect 1 after 2 and 3. God that game feels clunky, if Mako alone wasn't reason enough.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> ?
> This boggles my mind.
> It's a turn based strategy placed on a  grid with alternating turns.
> How does it fuck that up?



Coincidentally, I saw someone give another strategy RPG a relatively high score, and I wanted to ask "has anyone ever gave a strategy RPG a shitty score other than Fire Emblem on the GC"?

For what it is worth, I asked my friend why he does not like the modern Fire Emblem games, and he says there are too many units and it takes way too long to do shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Coincidentally, I saw someone give another strategy RPG a relatively high score, and I wanted to ask "has anyone ever gave a strategy RPG a shitty score other than Fire Emblem on the GC"?
> 
> For what it is worth, I asked my friend why he does not like the modern Fire Emblem games, and he says there are too many units and it takes way too long to do shit.



Guess that is true.
You have like 20+ units on the field sometimes
and the fields are sometimes 70x20 grids

Still loved it though

I've played PoR and Radiant Dawn as well as bootleg FE6 and the first English FE [which was 7 in japan] and 8.
Loved them all. 
Great stories without a doubt.
Gameplay varies person to person. 
/huge advanced wars fan too


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2012)

In regards to RE4, consider this dialogue:

Saddler: The American prevailing is a cliche that only happens in your Hollywood movies.

Leon, the American, proceeds to prevail.

The game was clearly written tongue-in-cheek. As such I'd say the writing was serviceable because it was intended to be funny and it was. I wouldn't say it had a good story though.


Someone said Silent Hill 2 and I'd like to add Silent Hill 4: The Room to that list. I fucking love the story of that game but the gameplay is just...ugh. Half a game of escort missions and revisiting the same worlds...

Anyway, Xenogears has to be the king of this topic. I fucking detest Gear combat but man if I don't love that game's story to death.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 16, 2012)

I think mass effect fans will have a heart attack for their game's game play being called mediocre in this thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2012)

But it is.

The nicest thing you could call it is functional.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 16, 2012)

Witcher and Zelda bad gameplay? What the nuts?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I thought it was kinda the opposite for Zelda. Everyone played it for the gameplay and the story is just kinda there.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Double dragon on nes.


----------

